# Best Wedges?



## huppy21 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm about ready to purchase a set of wedges. Any suggestions on the best wedges for an Intermediate player?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the usual advice, first get the right bounce for your swing and your usual course. then see (or maybe first see)what your budget is
lastly hit them and go with the ones that fit your eye, and your game
if you can afford them, check cleveland and titleist vokey


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think there is a "best wedge" for golfers as a whole. I like what stevel1017 posted which pretty well sums it up. All I would add is just like any other club a golfer purchases, the club(s) should be properly fitted to the individual golfer's swing. If an iron is not fitted properly, the golfer is not getting the best scores he/she can. Cheap or expensive I don't think it makes a difference. All the faces wear out, depending on how much they are used in practice, and/or play. The pros play quality stuff, and still replace their wedges 2-4 times a year due to the wear, and tear they put on them. I have this mental issue that I want my wedges to be of the same brand, and model as the rest of my irons. Just my belief that if they look the same, fitted the same, and are built the same, they will feel, and play the same. :dunno:


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

huppy - What do you have for clubs now? Do they make wedges? Like Frogshair, I like my sets to match... so if you are like us, look to see what you can get if they make them.
If not, what looks best to you? Whats your budget and then that will put you halfway there. I have swung many in my quest for the ultimate wedge and nothing is better than the others... all pretty much the same. You pay more for the bigger names.

If your looking for help with loft & bounce, thats a whole different subject and what you play on, quality of course grass & sand, will help with that. 52, 56 & 60 or the 54 & 58 are the usual combos.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Cleveland*

Yes I agree, I don't think there is any best wedges. Every golfer is different and has different tastes.

I personally like the Cleveland wedges as they feel comfortable for me and feel right over the ball. They generate just enough spin to get the job done when I hit the greens.

Cheers.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

I think Cleveland 588 wedges are some of the best ever made. I've had 3 sets over multiple seasons.


----------



## lalis (Dec 15, 2010)

*Hi,*

The wedges give a loft of about 45 degrees and upwards which gives the maximum height and trajectory.So try your level best and choose the perfect wedge that suits you.Here are the functions of different types of wedges and select the right one that suits you.

Thanks


----------

